# Geforce FX 5600XT zum VHS aufnehmen !?



## digiTAL (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich will einen Film von VHS auf meinen PC aufnehemen.
Da habe ich mir gedacht man könnte das ja auch über die Grafikkarte machen wenn sie natürlich einen Video Eingang hat, nur das weiß ich leider bei meiner nicht!

Nun wollte ich wissen ob das bei mir auch ein Video Eingang ist an der Grafikkarte !?







Wenn das einer ist, mit welchen Programm kann ich dann arbeiten um die Filme aufzuzeichenen?


thx digiTALE


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2005)

Das wird grundsätzlich nur ein Ausgang sein.
ABER - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Hast Du keinen Karton, Handbuch etc ?

Wenn da auch Eingangs-Anschlüsse sind, müsste das der GraKa-Treiber erkennen.
Würde irgendwo in den GraKa-Einstellungen "ViVo" stehen oder so..

mfg chmee


----------

